# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Producción de cloro in situ mediante electrolisis de salmuera

## F. Lázaro

Interesante propuesta. Habría que analizar los costes para ver si es eficiente.




> http://www.iagua.es/blogs/elena-torr...lisis-salmuera
> 
> *Producción de cloro in situ mediante electrolisis de salmuera*
> 
> 
> 
> 02/09/2016
> 
> Como bien es sabido, el cloro es uno de los desinfectantes más utilizados para la desinfección del agua destruyendo rápidamente las bacterias y otros microorganismos que pueda contener garantizando así su potabilidad. Para el tratamiento y desinfección del agua para consumo humano, se necesita utilizar grandes cantidades de cloro o hipoclorito como desinfectante, oxidante o como sistema de cloración. La eficacia de este producto está ampliamente comprobada sin embargo, su transporte, almacenamiento, manipulación y uso presenta una serie de inconvenientes así como un riesgo significativo de accidentes. Claro ejemplo es el cloro gas debido a su alta toxicidad obliga a establecer importantes sistemas de seguridad para prevenir intoxicaciones en caso de fugas existiendo los reglamentos y las normativas aplicables al uso de cloro son cada vez más restrictivas (normas APQ).
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (08-sep-2016),HUESITO (07-sep-2016),Jonasino (07-sep-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy buen articulo

----------

